# Cutting and Shaping 2x4 Tool issues



## Antinouss (Aug 4, 2014)

first of all I am new and this is my first post . secondly I own a craft business well you could call it a small hobby for profit right now. I am expanding what I do and I am in need of some minimal assistance. I recently purchased a scroll saw so I could do some 2x4 cut out designs. After I started cutting the 2x4 I shortly released that I'm putting a lot of strain on this little machine to get mediocre results and not to mention a long time to cut one piece. So I went out this weekend and bought a jig saw and figured ok I could cut the outside pieces and any holes or inside cuts I'd use the scroll saw. Well ya that didn't work to well I could only do like a inch or two cuts with the jig saw until I had to unclamp it and re clamp it to the table to cut for a another second or two = not sufficient in my eyes. So I'm going to go out this weekend and buy a band saw I guess and try that out. I'm hoping that the band saw will cut thicker wood better then the scroll saw but also allow me to still do some scrolling as I am making a lot of 2x4 7inch snowmen and 5inch tale witch boots for a upcoming craft fair booth.. Let me know if I'm way out of line but I'm put every scroll saw blade I can find through my local stores and a few specialty stores to no end. I do like how I can do 1/4 or 1/2 wood cut outs with the scroll saw but I think the 2x4 might be to much
Thanks in advance, 
anthony


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Check out this video re: some good band saw info. Specific to your needs, you might be interested especially in the part beginning about 18:40 into the video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGbZqWac0jU


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*by process of elimination....*

You have arrived at the most practical solution ... a bandsaw. Scroll sawws are not made or designed for thick material. Jig saws can cut thicker material, but not always accurately. A bandsaw will do the best job because the blade is supported both above and below the work AND because it is pulled through the work from top to bottom. The longer blade has a chance to eliminate the sawdust and won't overheat like a jig saw.

Now don't just run out and buy the first bandsaw you see. They are not all created equal. I have several and each is suited to one operation better than another.

The small 10" Craftsman/ Rikon I have will do a lot and should be able to handle any cut in a 1 1/2" thick piece of softwood aka a 2 X 4.

The 14" bandsaw is the "standard" of the woodworking world, much like the 10" table saw. Lots of manufactures make a 14" bandsaw and whether you get new or used is another choice. My 14" saws are set up with both a resaw blade 3 TPI and a general purpose blade with 6 TPI. Blade width determines how small a radius you can cut. A 1/4" wide blade will make a tight radius where a 1/2" wide blade will not. I also have the Craftsman brand in 14" saws. They have a welded frame construction vs a large cast iron frame. Both frame types work fine with a proper blade and setup.

My largest saw is an 18" Min Max which I use strictly for resawing thick slabs into thinner, more workable stock. A 3 HP motor powers right through every type of wood I have tried to saw, but a sharp blade with 3 TPI is really very critical. :yes:


----------



## Antinouss (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you both for the valuable input, It's wonderful how you can network into solutions when the right motivated people are there and willing to help. 

I appreciate it and I'll let you know how it goes.. 

Cheers


----------

